# I spent 3 hours at my wifes grave today



## yuppa (Apr 22, 2010)

bless her heart
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
she thinks im digging a koi pond


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

took me a 3 minutes to catch this lol was sad when I seen the title, was trying to think of some kind words to say , then it hit me lol so does she like it so far?


----------



## yuppa (Apr 22, 2010)

nah i just reposted this from another site for the lols.. i dont have a yard


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol it is quite funny ,got a good laugh after it hit me lmao thanks for posting it


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

......OK, you got me....well done! LOL

....chuckle...


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

so she will be sleeping with the fish soon.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

yuppa said:


> bless her heart
> .
> .
> she thinks im digging a koi pond


Funny thing is, this joke works the other way too..........

I spent 3 hours at my koi pond today
.
.
My wife thinks I'm digging her grave!!!!!


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

HAHAHAHA classic


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

LOL, had to do a double take before it kicked in.


----------

